# Bringing booster seat to Orlando



## rrazzorr (May 4, 2011)

What would be most practical way to fly with a booster seat?
I have rather sizable unit (with a back) that won't fit in any luggage. Can I put it in it original packaging, tape it up well and check it in? Would it arrive safely? Recommendations are welcome.
I don't want to take it as a carry on.

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## ronparise (May 4, 2011)

This from the AirTran website

Excess Baggage
The excess baggage charge, for other than sporting equipment, will be $50 for each piece after the first two bags. Additional charges are applicable for bags exceeding the weight and size limits (see baggage allowance details below)

I wonder what UPS would charge


----------



## MichaelColey (May 5, 2011)

Many airlines don't charge if you check carseats.  Call the airline and check, or look closely at the baggage pages.

We've never packaged up our carseats - just checked them.  Sometimes the gate agent will put them in large plastic bags.  Sometimes they'll just send them through.  We've never had a problem.

On a related topic, we usually gate-check our stroller.  We find it handy to get through the airport.


----------



## rrazzorr (May 5, 2011)

Thanks. We're flying Jetblue, they're usually not very uptight about the luggage, and we only have 2 pcs to check-in for 3 people, so I assume checking in booster seat should not be a problem, I just need to figure out how to pack it so it doesn't get damaged. Maybe, as Michael suggested, a heavy duty plastic bag and tape it up with scotch tape really well.
I can take it as a carry-on and it shouldn't count against my other carry-on items but i dont want to do that, since we'll have a stroller, too much to carry around the airport.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 5, 2011)

We've never bagged it ourselves.  The airline has, sometimes.  Sometimes they put it in a tub.  Sometimes in a bag.  Sometimes just straight on the conveyer.  I don't think the bagging is really necessary.


----------



## Jay MA (May 5, 2011)

*Car seats*

JetBlue does not count the car seat as a piece of luggage.  We usually put it in its original bag, but the arilines have bags as well.


----------



## rrazzorr (May 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

In case anyone curious, here is a segment from Jetblue's site. I am sure same terms apply to most other airlines.

_______________________________________________
There is no limit to the amount of assistive devices you can bring onboard the aircraft. *Assistive devices will not be considered as part of the carry-on or checked baggage limit;* however, they are subject to carry-on size and weight restrictions.

Assistive devices include (but are not limited to):

    * Car seats
    * Crutches
    * Cane
    * Walker
    * Braces/Prosthesis
    * Wheelchair
    * Wheelchair Batteries
    * Strollers


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 7, 2011)

I understand your concern because a booster with a back is really two separate pieces (at least my model was).  I never separated the pieces.  I would just put it in a large plastic garbage bag and tape it together.  We never had a problem.  Also, if you do ever run into a problem you'd be surprised how many extras airlines have.  Once our stroller lost it wheels during transit and they asked what did we want to replace it with.  They had a whole storage room full of unclaimed strollers.


----------



## poleary2000 (May 9, 2011)

We are headed there Sunday.  We have a 3 1/2 year old and a 6 month old.  We aren't renting a car and are just taking the Magical Express over to the resort.  Do we need to even take car seats at all?


----------



## stmartinfan (May 10, 2011)

We traveled for years with two car seats and always put them in heavy duty garbage bags before checking them through.  I don't consider myself a germ-a-phobic, but I see how dirty luggage can get, and suspect that the luggage transfer system isn't cleaned often of all the crud that gets carried in on suitcase wheels.  I felt better knowing that my young kids were resting their faces - or eating dropped snacks - from car seat surfaces that were relatively clean!  

The heavy duty bags never ripped and we always taped an extra id tag onto the bag.  It was easy to throw extra bags for the trip home into our luggage.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 11, 2011)

poleary2000 said:


> We are headed there Sunday.  We have a 3 1/2 year old and a 6 month old.  We aren't renting a car and are just taking the Magical Express over to the resort.  Do we need to even take car seats at all?



No - they will just be extra UNUSED baggage. 

elaine


----------



## krmlaw (May 13, 2011)

We always check our car seat/booster seat, no airline IM aware of charges. I believe FAA said a few years ago that car seats have to go for free. 

If you are magical express only - dont bring it.


----------

